# Anyone tried Motilium



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Has anyone tried Motilium (domperidone) for constipation? Any side effects? Any good results. I believe it is mainly used for gas and nausea but helps speed transit through the stomach. Nottoo sure how it would effect the colon though.Would love to hear some feedback about this medication. Unlike so many other meds like this, it does not cross the blood brain barrier, so it doesn't effect mood etc.


----------



## Ollie1981 (Jul 11, 2002)

I was put on Motillium for nausea for a little while.I noticed very little difference as regards gas and bloatedness. Also I still felt nauseous, it'd reduced it to a feeling of "sickliness" but no got rid of it completely.


----------



## metooo (Feb 26, 2002)

Did Motilium have any effect on your constipation? I was hoping it would help speed food along the digestive system.My colon is in such spasm and there is no motility that food and gas feels like it moves up into my diaghram and under my rib cages instead of going down. I was hoping this would help things stay down and possibly help with the constipation.Has anyone found anything positive with motilium/ What about side-effects?


----------



## Ollie1981 (Jul 11, 2002)

I'm unsure to be perfectly honest as I was taking Lactulose to relieve the constipation.I didn't notice any major difference and I don't remember reading on the medicine label whether it had any effect on the large bowel.I know it has the effect of reducing the action of the top sphincter in your stomach (the one that supposedly stops the stomach contents returning up the esophagus) and stimulating the action of the lower sphincter (so your food moves briskly through your stomach, thus meaning you don't have anything to vomit)I was put on the Motillium as a measure to try and reduce the crippling nausea I get whenever I have a BM rather than to tackle the constipation.It may however have a completely different effect on you. However it's not a medicine that you should take long term. It has a few undesirable side effects.


----------



## J R (Apr 16, 2001)

I have taken motilium for 2 years, 2 tablets morning , noon and night ..along with modulon and metamucil has helped ...must drink lots of water.


----------

